

Do.com says goodbye, Blimp says hello - mcpherson
http://blog.getblimp.com/2013/10/do-com-says-goodbye-blimp-says-hello/

======
thelinker
So, it was perfect timing for me, when I jumped from do to Blimp few weeks
ago!

